# December 6 2013 plowing



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

4" measured here, total storm was reported at 7.6", I measured right at 7" at my house south of town, the storm was worse a bit south of here. Highest reported was about an hour to hour and a half away they got over 11". Made me jealous but I'm just happy to have logged 24 hrs on it this early in the season! 

http://youtu.be/GASw-y7-Qqs

http://youtu.be/Cw9Z36tyyVg

http://youtu.be/LykSa2Iyx2I

Sorry can't figure out how to make them links on the stupid mobile version and I don't have Internet at home :-(


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

geez, make us work for our entertainment eh? what a guy


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Lol was it worth it? Sorry they were short, my wife is not well insulated and that was her excuse lol I'm just happy someone felt like being nice enough to take some vids


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I like the 3rd video best....cause it's the longest.


----------



## sbvfd591 (Jan 22, 2004)

BHB glad to see your still around!! used to talk to you on lawnsite quite a bit. Do u have a facebook?


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Lol BC
Sbvfd yes of course I do  pm me With your info and I will attempt to locate and add you.
Rick, no problem! Where in Indiana are you and how much did you get out of this deal?


----------

